# Some Paphs at North Jersey Show



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

I admire Piping Rock Orchids display! 
There were many other beauties, but didn't take many photos today.
Somehow, my phone was acting up.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 13, 2018)

Is this where you impulsively got Glenn Decker?


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 13, 2018)

No, I got mine about two weeks ago. eBay.


----------



## Hien (Jan 13, 2018)

I actually hope you would post those red cymbidium plants in the display


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 15, 2018)

I don't remember seeing red Cymbidium. 
I must have missed it.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 15, 2018)

The 3 plants I bought and some photos. Sorry for the poor quality. 









Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## cnycharles (Jan 15, 2018)

Thanks for pics. Would have liked to go, but needed to replace driveshafts today and didn&rsquo;t think wise traveling with big traffic and cold conditions risking breakdown


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

